# Remoska easy cake recipe please



## Clunegapyears (Mar 25, 2020)

Could anyone share with me a simple cake recipe for cooking in the Romska please. Needs to be quite simple ingredients, as won’t get anything unusual here in Turkey. David and Karen, theGreyGappers.com, and us are regularly stopping for coffee after doing lots of chores… We need Kaffee and Kuchen. Thanks.


----------



## runnach (Mar 25, 2020)

Try this one.easter coming up ....nice with a coffee?








						Hot Cross Bun Loaf
					

This loaf is best eaten on the day it’s made but will come back to a lovely soft loaf if warmed through in the oven the next day. It makes great toast or as the base for a bread and butter pudding.




					www.yorkshirepudd.co.uk


----------



## Robmac (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm told that Lemon Drizzle cake turns out very well in the Remoska.

Which is good as it is my favourite!


----------



## witzend (Mar 25, 2020)

A few Remoska Recipes https://www.remoska.co.uk/user-recipes/


----------



## Clunegapyears (Mar 28, 2020)

First cake, well strawberry shortcake. And it even came out of the tin in one piece. Boules later and afternoon tea with Karen and David (fellow detainees Prison in Paradise).


----------



## n brown (Mar 28, 2020)

simplest ,easiest recipe is Victoria sponge cake 
 6oz s/r flour
6oz butter or marg
6oz sugar
6oz eggs  [each egg is near enough 2oz , so 3 eggs ]
put everything in a bowl and mix till smooth and creamy.
cook about gas 4-5 till a knife stuck in it comes out clean

this mixture makes a lovely lemon drizzle cake, add zest of a lemon before mixing and pour the juice mixed wit sugar over it just after removing from oven 
or add coconut
or mixed fruit 
or any of them and make cupcakes
or cook in a flat pan and smother in jam and coconut
or even make into a Vicky sponge


----------



## Clunegapyears (Apr 3, 2020)

Lemon drizzle sank in the middle but was yummy. Ty for recipe. 

Today’s cake is spicy apple cake. Learnt to put foil on the top to stop it burning.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Apr 4, 2020)

Banana cake today.  Thirds were consumed by Prisoners in Paradise. 

Any ideas how to stop cakes sinking in the middle?  Is it using the Remoska... no idea of cooking times so having to lift the lid to see.


----------



## witzend (Apr 4, 2020)

Clunegapyears said:


> Banana cake today.  Thirds were consumed by Prisoners in Paradise.
> 
> Any ideas how to stop cakes sinking in the middle?  Is it using the Remoska... no idea of cooking times so having to lift the lid to see.


Opening the oven door will do it so very likely lifting the lid is your problem mrs witz

Have you the glass in the lid type?  Can only buy 3 bananas at a time here so they don't last long enough to become cake mix


----------



## Robmac (Apr 5, 2020)

Clunegapyears said:


> Banana cake today.  Thirds were consumed by Prisoners in Paradise.
> 
> Any ideas how to stop cakes sinking in the middle?  Is it using the Remoska... no idea of cooking times so having to lift the lid to see.



Julie often makes banana cake, in fact she made one just the other day.

It is delicious spread with a little butter, drizzled with Tahini, a little honey and a little sea salt.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Apr 5, 2020)

Tahini, salt and honey sounds really good, even without banana cake!  On yogurt?

Remoska doesn't have a window and even if it did, I'd have to use foil to stop the top burning.  If I repeat the same cake, I will have a better idea of cooking time in the Remoska.

All the fruit and veg is now bagged in the market ... can't buy as little as 3 of anything ... just a huge bag!  Hence the apple cake and banana cake ... gotta use the fruit up.  Aubergine cake recipe anyone? ... wanted 2 aubergine ... had to buy a bag and have 5 left!!


----------



## witzend (Apr 6, 2020)

Max order here is 3 items tried some scones today


----------



## Clunegapyears (Apr 7, 2020)

witzend said:


> Max order here is 3 items tried some scones today
> View attachment 78732


Yours is bigger than mine!


----------



## witzend (Apr 7, 2020)

Clunegapyears said:


> Yours is bigger than mine!


I've only seen 2 sizes and It's the smaller of the 2 at 22 cm  bit cheaper now as well








						REMOSKA R21F/03 2l Classic Glass Gold - Portable Electric Oven | Alza.co.uk
					

Portable Electric Oven REMOSKA R21F/03 2l Classic Glass Gold on www.alza.co.uk. ✅ Safe Shopping. ✅ See all the product information. ✅ Suitable accessories. ✅...




					www.alza.co.uk


----------



## Clunegapyears (Apr 18, 2020)

This was an amazing cake ... really yummy. 






						Orange polenta cake recipe | BBC Good Food
					

Give your dessert an Italian flavour with this moist and fruity polenta cake, from BBC Good Food magazine.



					www.bbcgoodfood.com


----------



## Robmac (Apr 18, 2020)

Clunegapyears said:


> This was an amazing cake ... really yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And it really does look amazing!

I will pass that recipe on to the boss.


----------

